# Moving from Singapore to Nijmegen, Netherlands



## sklakoy (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi,

I'm from the Philippines but now I work as an Engineer in Singapore. I have job offer in Netherlands. Salary is almost similar on both Job except that Airfares are quite high going to Netherlands compared to Singapore going to the Philippines. But I think Netherlands is better in terms of family and work balance? In my case I am so busy with my Job in Singapore but don't what it will be in Netherlands. Singapore for long stays is not good since PR is not easy and the rentals is very high that you need to share with others which for me as a family not healthy.

Can anyone had same scenario with me who is now move to Netherlands or Europe?

Thanks a lot for your comments and suggestions.


----------



## Dutchess (Jun 30, 2015)

Hello,

Your post is a few weeks old so I don't know if you are still looking for replies but I will give it a go.

First, I cannot compare The Netherlands to Singapore. I have never been to Singapore. However, generally speaking, the work/life balance in The Netherlands is excellent. A fulltime job means 40 hours a week. You'll have a bunch of days off every year, with a minimum of 20 for a fulltime job, but typically you will be given 25-30. Working extra hours isn't the standard in most branches but engineer is a bit of a broad term so I want to be carefull here.

You will find that The Netherlands are clean, have good facilities and affordable health care. The area around Nijmegen isn't the most expensive part of the country and I would expect that with a similar salary you will be able to have at least the same standard of living that you have now, probably higher (but this is entirely based on my assumption that living in Singapore is ridiculously expensive).

I don't know if you are bringing a family or any of your personal circumstances so I will wrap this up for now. If you have any specific questions, just ask away.


----------

